# Top 10 staph infections in MMA history



## Jamal (Aug 20, 2009)

http://middleeasy.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=2056










Just a teaser for the whole lot. :thumb02:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Spoiler that please......I was eating.....


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Spoiler that please......I was eating.....


Why did you enter a staph thread if you were eating and that type of thing bothers you...


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Why did you enter a staph thread if you were eating and that type of thing bothers you...


It was a joke.......


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> It was a joke.......


That McFedries pic made me hungry for pizza...

Damn this stuff can get nasty.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

420atalon said:


> That McFedries pic made me hungry for pizza...
> 
> Damn this stuff can get nasty.


Staph is nasty man, I've never had it *knock on wood* a couple kids got it when I was in HS, shit's gross.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Staph is some crazy stuff. my brother in law got it in his wrist/forearm after he popped the stitches on his carpeltunnel surgery. spent 2 weeks in the hospital and his kidneys were on the verge of shutting down. he came out basically all right, but his pinky is basically paralyzed now. better then being dead or losing half his arm (they threw that one out there too) tho i guess.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Chuncks*

Am I right in saying that number two was a piece of the guys ankle missing?


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I quit grappling forever plz.


Seriously, men are ******* disgusting.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

That is really super gross. People wash your mats!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

times like this im glad im a kickboxer :thumb02:


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Honestly, I think Randleman should be #2 on this list. Escovedo's is obviously the worst.

However, the achilles injury, while debilitating and gross as all hell, wasn't going to kill the guy.

Randleman went into multiple organ failure. Also, those pictures still look the worst to me, like he had an ice-cream-scoop taken out of his ribs.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

some of those are ROUGH!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

And people are still saying that having staph is not an excuse for not being 100%. :confused02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*100%*

Yeah after seeing this, I'm going to argue against anyone who tries to say its not an excuse!


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

who would argue that?


----------



## oFUNGUSo (May 2, 2010)

omg i think that is in the top 10 most disgusting things ive ever seen


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Disgusting*

Yeah tell me about it!


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

McFredies staph looked like the sh^t I got from wrestling in high school...on my chin. It looked like someone bashed me with a louiseville slugger, and that was the story I told everyone. It was so ******* disgusting and lasted a month.


----------



## xgarrettxvx (Jan 2, 2010)

i got staph once. Got a matburn on my finger from free rolling and although i shower after every time i train, i didn't pay attention that my bodywash wasn't antibacterial. SO i had it for a few days and i kept getting more spots and felt and looked like i was deteriorating. I went to the doctor, had textbook staph.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*College*

Yeah there was this one guy on my college wrestling team who got staph three different times! Needless to say when our coach found out about this he wasn't too enthusiastic about renewing his scholarship and the guy ended up leaving!


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

ppl wonder why Big Nog for the only time in his career made an excuse??

obv not as bad as these guys but damn.... i wrestled for a few years and never saw anything close to that nasty but i have seen a few gross skin rashes etc


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Excuse*

Yeah but Big Nog never really used that as an excuse, the media did!


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

IronMan said:


> Honestly, I think Randleman should be #2 on this list. Escovedo's is obviously the worst.
> 
> However, the achilles injury, while debilitating and gross as all hell, wasn't going to kill the guy.
> 
> Randleman went into multiple organ failure. Also, those pictures still look the worst to me, like he had an ice-cream-scoop taken out of his ribs.


I completely, and utterly, agree. Randleman's is absolutely disgusting, and I feel bad for him after seeing those pictures.


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

gross.


----------



## wolunt (Jan 11, 2010)

wow, hello dinner. Didn't need to see that


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

Many times, when viewing pictures such as these, we are seeing the post surgical results of staph infection in which large sections of infected flesh have already been removed. The wounds are left open to ensure that all of the affected tissue was successfully removed.

Staph infections prior to surgery look similar to this.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pre-Surgery*

That looks like a bunch of zits!


----------

